# Target & Hunting Chat



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

What bow is everyone shooting with what arrows?


I shoot an 05 Hoyt Rintec all decked out in black and orange marble done by Posten Stabilization. Posten also made up my Posten SlimJimm stab.Sureloc target sight and a v bar. I shoot Easton Fatboys 400 for target and soon getting victories for turkey hunting.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

s4 scepter
doinker stabilizer
doinker v bars
sure-loc supreme sight
stan micro III release
and easton fatboy 500
for NFAA x7 eclipse 2613


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice Setup


s4 shooter said:


> s4 scepter
> doinker stabilizer
> doinker v bars
> sure-loc supreme sight
> ...


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Im shooting -

Bowtech Equalizer
Easton Carbons Excels 500
Ripcord Fall Away
Limbsaver stabilizer
Scott Little Goose
Cobra Boomslang


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

It's all in the sig. :shade:


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice man:darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowtech guardian 
limb driver
sword 3rd plane 7 pin 
posten slim jim 
axis 400s for hunting / maxima 350s for 3d 
martin shadowcat elite 
copper john ANTS evo 2 
extreme scope 
big jonson stab 
britesite rest 
carter insatiable 2 4finger
undecided on arrows yet


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Bowtech 82nd airborne
doinker 28.5in stabilizer
some kind of v-bar (the sticker fell off)
copper john sight, 4x lens
carter sensation release
For indoors, i use 2315's for outdoors and 3D i shoot ACE's.
seems to work for me. im shooting pretty good.


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

*How Much.......*

Is your bow and everything you have altogether??????/:mg:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

target:
alpine silverodo eclipse (maybe going to be shooting the ventura soon)
shybuya slider
specalty archery housing 6x
i think it is a 22in vibracheck stab.
ripcord
dakota strings yellow and blue
radial exweaves
scott hand release
easton v bar

hunting:
alpine silverodo eclipse (maybe soon the ventura)
specalty archery 12in stab
black gold flashpoint 5 pin
ripcord
dakota strings
maxima hunters
shuttle ts
scott little goose release


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Target 
Bowtech Captian green flame 
CBE Qad lite classic scope 4 power
Aep 26" stab 10" v-bars 
Scott black Hole release
B=two bowstrings 
Gold tip pro 22's 
Trophy taker rests 

Hunting 
Bowtech Swat 
CBE Tec Hunter
Scott Sliver horn 
Trophy taker rest 
Octane 7" stab 
B=two bowstring


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Bowtech Equalizer - $500 (on sale:wink
Ripcord Fall away - $90
Cobra Boomslang - $60
Scott Little Goose - $60
Limbsaver Stabilizer - $20
Easton Carbon Excels - $60/dz

forgot to put in my quiver and BH's last time

Alpine soft-loc - $50
NAP Hellrazors - $35 

Equals around $875, if the bow wasn't on sale, $1075.
I pay for all my hunting stuff too. Parents don't care for hunting or archery so I have to buy everything. Mowing lawns is getting me what i need:thumbs_up


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

Really good setups Guys:tongue:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Sig.


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

your a Hoyt shooter too eh.

Your just like me, a hoyt shooter. Are you sponsored yet Rory/MO?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ATM... 
70" Osage ELB, 76# @ 27"
Tapered birch dowel arrows, final weight about 625 gr.

Looking into...
68"-70" Hickory (or Osage) R/D, 75-80# @ 27"
Better birch arrows, and possibly carbons in the future:zip:.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

HoytHunter09 said:


> your a Hoyt shooter too eh.
> 
> Your just like me, a hoyt shooter. Are you sponsored yet Rory/MO?


I only hunt. I have a 3d course in my backyard for fun during the summer.


----------



## mcclaya10 (Mar 7, 2008)

09 hoyt powerhawk 50-60
carter solutions 3 release 
easton epic 500
HHA site 
NAP micro 3000 (for target)
NAP Quiktune 360 capture rest (for hunting)


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

08 Mathews Drenalin-52 lbs- 27" 
Gold Tip XT hunters & soon CX200


----------



## Michi (Nov 29, 2008)

06 Reflex Excursion with ST Epics and NAP Nitrons 
this is my hunting setup 432g . 
Competition setup is still under construction.:teeth::teeth:


----------



## oklArcher (Sep 8, 2008)

hunting-MATHEWS SWITCHBACK XT,easton axis arrows,trophy taker dropaway,montana black gold sights,dead center archery stab,green mamba release

3d-MATHEWS DRENALIN LD,easton fatboys,cbe sight,classic archery scope,truball backtention,dead center archer stab,g5 dropaway rest,


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

2007 Mathews Ignition, with Easton Axis 500's, Muzzy 75 grain broadheads. Trophy Taker drop away rest, T.R.U. ball release, Mathews T5 5 arrow quiver, cobra boomslang 4 pin sight ( soon to be Toxonics 5 pin .019 sight with Mathews Harmonic Damper). Limb saver mini S-Coil stabilizer.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> I pay for all my hunting stuff too. Parents don't care for hunting or archery so I have to buy everything. Mowing lawns is getting me what i need:thumbs_up


me eather i bought all of my archery stuff to my parents dont care for it eather and manlawn do work


i shoot
(target)
08 hoyt ultra eliete 977.00
doinker arbon eleite stab 150.00
sureloc chalanger ultra 209.99
cr target and 3d scope 270.00
trophie taker arrow rest 79.99
2 doz easton fatbows 129.00 a doz
new string 75.00
bow case 50.00
gunstar retical 2 packs 16.00
spiderweb target 139.99 + shipping
3 and 5 spot target 150.00
1 doz GT pro hunter 109.00 (out door) 
home made back stop 4x5 feet 80.00
reliese scott longhotn 4 finger BT 109.00
(hunting)
diamond edge 280
axel sight 150.00
(use outdoor arrow)
use target reliese
1 doz rage expandables 120.00
portable block 69.00
trophie taker arow rest 75.00
the cost of all of m archerygear costs me 3272.95+
that a bunch of yard cutting
and every monday i load all of this in to my $400.00 ford truck and go to the range
u can guess my priority


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Hunting:
High Country Iron mace 28 inch draw 62 lbs
HHA optimizer 0.19"
G5 expert II
xpress stabilizer 
tru-ball coper head release
Gold Tip 5575

Target: (under cunstruction)
Bowtech 82nd 70 lbs 28 draw
Sight HHA DS-XL5500
Spot hog whammy rest
HHA litlle pull back tension (only Pure back tension release)
arrows: Easton A/C Navigator 
3 spot arrows: carbon express X-Jammer-SS


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Check the sig =]


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Just bought a new Ultra elite yesterday. What a nice shooting bow! After just test firing one, I was won over by it. Im looking forward to shooting some 1400's and 30x's with it.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

hoyt vectrix xl
victory xringers
sur-loc challenger
viper scope
nap target rest
aep stabalizer


----------



## BowhunterZ6 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Bow and stuff*

I shoot a Browning micro adrenaline at 50lbs, 26.5 in draw
,Gold tip 3555's,sword sight,Magnus buzzcut and G5 tekan, with a trophy taker xtreme fc top slot drop away rest.


----------



## BowhunterZ6 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Bow*

I might get a hoyt kobalt


----------



## BowhunterZ6 (Aug 5, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> Im shooting -
> 
> Bowtech Equalizer
> Easton Carbons Excels 500
> ...


Are slick tricks good


----------

